# BMW E46 M3 strut brace



## Heresy (Jun 28, 2002)

Paul definitely has it down to a science. I faxed the credit card authorization to him a couple hours ago and he just called me back with the FedEx tracking number, already on the way :thumbup: .

Now I have cross-drilled rotors, CD/MP3 Changer and strut tower brace to install.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Does anybody know if his strut will fit an E46 sedan?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Does anybody know if his strut will fit an E46 sedan? *


seemingly yes:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6221&highlight=strut+e46

check the last post


----------



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

*Parts*

Just noticed that the EPC I have shows all of the parts now.


----------



## Chris325i (Dec 31, 2001)

Any idea on torque specs for the fasteners involved ? I just installed one on my E46 325i and I used 18 ft/lb for the strut top nuts and 24 ft/lb for the bar-to-bracket nuts (using E46 strut top nuts for these). 

Bentley's says 18 ft/lb for 18mm flange nuts & 25 ft/lb for 21mm flange nuts...the new longer strut nut has an 18mm flange & the standard nuts are 21mm so I went with that for starters.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

So do the strut hat pieces fit the M coupe? Is it possible to maybe cut and weld and make the center bar fit?


----------



## abelgo1 (Jun 25, 2004)

*E46 M3 Cab. Strut Brace*

The documentation I received with my OEM strut brace indicated to use much of the existing hardware. I remember initially thinking that some bolts were missing. It took 15 minutes to install; a piece of cake. One bolt, however, needed encouragement. By the way, I somehow ended up with about a dozen of those plastic caps that I don't need. If anyone is interested, they're yours for a handshake.

[email protected] [/COLOR]


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Will you guys quit it with the political crap? 

The only reason I don't nuke this thread is there is good info in it. Nothing constructive has been added. 

This thread is closed.


----------

